# Best time to move to Germany and seek work?



## MarMac83 (Aug 26, 2013)

I currently live in Japan, and I'm thinking of moving to Germany next year to teach English or find other sources of revenue. When would be the best time to move there, and why?


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Come as soon as you get your visa. I am sure you can find a job (and get a visa) if you are a qualified and experienced English teacher. I don't think there is any best time unless you are concerned about the weather or taxes, etc?


----------

